# Flea and Tick prevention after bath?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so we have seen great results with PetArmor ( same ingredients as Frontline Plus, and advertised/endorsed by aspca) in a friends dog, and for the largest dog applications, still only 25 bucks for 3 months. My question is, If I bathe my dogs and then let them out, they are instantly attacked by fleas ( we have had our lawn proffessionally treated, but I imagine neighbors havent?) and I heard that if you are going to use one of these types, you have to wait TWO days after a bath to apply. Well.. We are picking up a box tomorrow on lunch break and want to apply it, and we were going to bathe them, dry them, brush them, apply.. will it not work? If I bathe them and wait two days, it will be miserable for them ( we have been walking them and not allowing them outside too much and checking each day, but our one dog will be coated still for some reason). So, what if I bathe them tonight and apply tomorrow afternoon? Just looking for advice. I could just NOT bathe them and apply it, but then I have to wait for the fleas to die that are already all over our AmStaff!!!!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

It SHOULD say on the package somewhere. I know with FL you need to wait. 

That being said, I would encourage you to buy products from your vet. The #1 reason being, if the product makes your dog sick (and yes it does happen, we see many flea preventative toxicities yearly at the clinic I work at) the manufacturer is responsible for any vet bills incurred due to related illness. If you purchase stuff sold anywhere else, including stores, groomers or even petmeds you are on your own with the vet bills.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Would like also to say, I have never seen any illness caused by product purchased at any veterinary clinic. It has always been stuff purchased via other sources. 
My favorite product is Vectra! Works great, even on mosquitoes! (The Maine state bird)


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The oils in the dogs skin helps to trans-locate the topical so I would think it would be best to wait at least 1 day after the bath- but ( I found no helpful answers on the petarmor site) the frontline site says the following in their FAQ section,

" FRONTLINE Top Spot and Plus spread over the pet's body by a process called translocation. When applied, these products are gradually dispersed by the pet's natural oils, collecting in the oil glands in the skin. It is then "wicked" onto the hair over the next 30 days. The translocation process can take up to 24 hours to complete.

FRONTLINE Brand Products remain effective for 30 days, even if a pet swims or is bathed. After application, keep the dog or cat from getting wet until the application area appears dry, usually 24 hours. *If a FRONTLINE Brand Product is to be applied after a bath, make sure the pet is completely dry before application.*"


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, well I bathed yesterday, applied a little while ago, we shall see if it kills/repels everything it says it does!!! A friend had great results... dogs are having NO negative reactions!!! I love the package, as it says 

"Do not reapply PETARMOR Plus for Dogs for thirty days."
"According to research studies, adult dleas, dlea eggs, and flea larvae are killed for up to three months following an application of fipronil plus (S)-methoprene. If, however, your dog or puppy is susceptible to flea allergy dermatitis, or if you believe there is a risk of reinfestation, apply once every month.
Kills ticks for one month of longer - best result, apply every month
Kills chewing live for one month of longer - best results, apply every month"

Just saying, love when a company lets you KNOW that buying every month isn't completely necessary 100% of the time. We bought a 3 pack of 89-132 pound tubes, and used half on each of the smaller guys, and a full on Cullen... and so if it works and we buy another one... that means AFTER tax, we can keep our three larger dogs flea free for THREE months for a total cost of $54.14


----------

